
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available May 2017 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

    
    
      - Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design
      - Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product
    

2) Focused short-term problem solving

    
    
      - Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)
    

3) Automation

    
    
      - Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort
      - Data processing and extraction
      - 3rd party API integration
    

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK - Pakistan,REMOTE i am a full stack developer having 2 years plus
experience in multiple technologies,like grails,angular js,python/django
1.7.Also i can provide consultancy services for your business like improving
your web application,adding new integrations. My practical and theoretical
background: * i have done bs honors in computer Science. * These days apart
from work,my interest in machine learning and its applications. * Have a lot
of experience in integrating mailchimp,aweber,infusion soft in custom
applications. * Lot of experience in integrating and running stripe(payment
system on custom application).

Web link:
[https://abdurrehman91.github.io/](https://abdurrehman91.github.io/). Email:
abdurleo91@gmail.com. Skype: mani9177.

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the "edge" and I can push your
business to the "edge" performing any of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, developer-architect, manager-architect, consultant.

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* travels over 20+ countries on 3 continents, including trekking in 4 types of mountains;

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* human sciences (anthropology, ethnography, culturology, psychology); linguistics;

* education;

* film writing business and generally visual arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and employers:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Available starting end of April

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

If you want to build a website or application, I can help you refine your
vision and see it to completion. I have experience building large-scale
applications from the ground up, including defining project specs, managing
implementation, and testing.

For existing sites or applications, my time at Amazon gave me ample experience
comprehending large codebases and ramping up quickly to jump into existing
projects.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

\+ Main Languages: Java, Ruby, Python

\+ Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress, Wagtail

\+ Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, React.js

[http://caleyshemc.com](http://caleyshemc.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has typically led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is working with a small, experienced
development team to develop the 2.0 version of the software for an image-
guided brain surgery system.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and some sports
analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER / Remote

SaaS for Nonprofits: Freelance Sales

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance nonprofit
impact and sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on
leaders.

We're in need of freelance sales help in 2017! We recently launched a product
(Donation Spring -
[https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) and have
started to aggressively promote it. Additionally, we continue to pitch our
overall consulting and development services.

What I'm looking for:

\- The scope is primarily to find prospects, have initial conversations,
identify needs, and provide them as a pre-qualified prospect. \- Someone with
sales/marketing chops. A sales or account exec career history is helpful, but
not a requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant backgrounds and
personality/passion alignment. \- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit
and church industry. \- Major bonus points to bringing an existing network of
nonprofit/church prospects. \- Located anywhere in the US. The more
geographically diverse our team can be, the better. \- Freelance contract,
part-time, at your own pace. Pay is a traditional commission based on long-
term account revenue (negotiable). \- Fun, easy going, and service-centered
heart. Our primary focus is _serving_ both nonprofit/church missions as well
as helping their staff in any tech-centric way we can.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat!

~~~
3riverdev
brett@3riverdev.com

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir, Elm

While my latest love is Elixir and Elm, I've been doing Rails since 2005.

More then 20 years of professional experience. I did it all, from Linux kernel
drivers to web apps.

Since we started web freelancing in 2005, we (at Astrails) did more then 100
projects with many successful startups and bigger companies.

I have a lot of experience helping startups from early stages to production.
Can help with defining the product and scope for the MVP, and general advice
on how to increase your chances of success.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
rurabe
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Honolulu HI, USA - Available now

Full stack developer with 5 years of experience in JavaScript and Ruby

Hi! I have a long history with Ruby and Rails but for the past two years my
projects have focused on JS, and specifically on the bleeding edge of React.
That said, there have been a breadth of projects in React, from very real time
socket powered apps, to CMS apps that benefit from increased interactivity, to
native-like graphics and geometry apps.

I have some availability at the moment and am happy to talk to you about your
project. Even if we don't end up having a business transaction, I'm happy to
chat and talk about the technology behind your business and what works and
what might work better.

I also have a background in finance and accounting, so if you have an app that
deals with money, I think I can add extra value there.

JS Experience: Node, React, Redux, Express, Socket.IO, Immutable, Reselect,
Jest Ruby Experience: Rails, Sinatra, Sidekiq, Rspec Other Experience: SQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, CSS, Bootstrap, HTML, Jade/Pug, Haml, Slim

Thanks, Ryan rurabe at gmail dot com github.com/rurabe linkedin.com/in/rurabe

------
thomascothran
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Lexington, KY USA (EST)

We are two freelance full stack developers who work under the aegis of Ventre
Tech. Our primary interest is in developing MVP for startups, and we have a
particular interest in the health and sports spaces.

Languages: JavaScript, Python, Ruby. Web Frameworks: Meteor.js, Django, Flask,
Rails, Angular, and React.

A recent project: PyCoach
([https://www.pycoach.com](https://www.pycoach.com)), an athlete management
system. Primarily a platform to collect data about athletes and chart that
data to coaches and trainers. Built with Django on the backend, Angular on the
front, Gulp and Webpack for the build system.

Homepage: [https://ventre.tech](https://ventre.tech)

Linkedin: Thomas Cothran: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
cothran-02b24995/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-cothran-02b24995/), Gary
Ditsch:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyditsch/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyditsch/)

Githubs: Thomas
[https://github.com/thomascothran](https://github.com/thomascothran), Gary
[https://github.com/garyditsch.com](https://github.com/garyditsch.com)

email: thomas@ventre.tech

------
e1g
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC (Lower East Side)

Gig: a frontend engineer, experienced with React&friends. At least 3+ months,
with an option for a full-time role after.

Hi. I am a self-funded developer working on an enterprise SaaS product that is
starting to get traction. The product is used by managers to smarty distribute
$10M+ within their company, so there are many fun BI/UX/workflow challenges.

The stack includes all of the current hotness: React, GraphQL/Relay, webpack,
postcss, jest, offline-first, I18n, d3, etc. I've been building production
apps with React since 0.8 and continue to re-evaluate all developments in the
field. Frontend fatigue is my jam.

I am looking for an upper-mid-level JS developer with React experience to work
with day-to-day. The gig would be perfect for a entrepreneurial developer who
wants to dive into the deep end to level up like crazy, while watching their
work go into production. The rate is so-so ($9k/mo), but in return I offer a
challenging young project, sharing everything I learnt over 17 years, no BS
corporate/meetings, a pathway to master the most in-demand front-end tools and
technique, and maybe even join something before it blasts off. I can guarantee
3-4 months, then the venture will either explode or implode - either way will
be fun to partake.

If any of that sounds interesting, drop be a brief note and we'll chat. Do you
remember ROT13? Say hi to rhtrar7@tznvy.pbz

P.S. Because of the nature of the working relationships, unfortunately I can't
do a remote engagement for this role.

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE | Berkeley, CA

Full stack Javascript developer with 18 years of experience working with
startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like
React and Angular, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and LEMP/LAMP.

I'm available for either projects or as part of your team, on a temporary or
possibly a permanent basis (I would consider a full time position if a good
match).

Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Node.js, HTML, CSS, React, Redux, React
Native, Angular 1, Babel, Typescript, Webpack, Grunt, PHP, Mysql, Linux,
Nginx, Apache, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: solid, user friendly, performant modern UIs with current
best practices and that perform well, single page apps, creating or
integrating web services and APIs (Rest, Websockets), CRUD backends,
authentication, CMS development or theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and more.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org) Github:
[https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form or phone number on my website. There's
also a real time chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want
to say hello!

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
tschmitz
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US Eastern time)

I'm an iOS developer with experience dating way back to the first iPhone SDK
in 2008. I'm fluent in both Objective-C and Swift, and I've worked with most
of the major frameworks on iOS, including Core Data, AVFoundation, Core
Location, MapKit, and more. I also do lots of work involving integration with
REST APIs.

I’ve worked on projects with 1-2 person teams and with large corporations,
with timelines ranging from a few weeks to many months. I also have extensive
experience in updating older apps to make sure they run well on the newest
devices. Several of my apps have been featured by Apple on the App Store.

Design is an important part of app development, and my experience building
great interfaces helps your app look and feel great. Whether you already have
a designer or are looking for input, I’m happy to contribute my experience.

You can find a bit more information at
[http://tapandtonic.net](http://tapandtonic.net), or get in touch via email:
tim [at] tapandtonic [dot] net. Hope to hear from you!

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular, Node.js, JSON,
Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
bdr
SEEKING FREELANCER / Remote or NYC

Skills: JavaScript/TypeScript/Python/Django/django-
channels/Ubuntu/scaling/profiling/optimization

Hi, I'm looking for a full-stack web developer for what I estimate to be 3
months of work on web-art project Your World of Text. Your World of Text is
infinite text wall where people can write and overwrite each other in
realtime. You navigate by scrolling, and the available space extends
infinitely in every direction. Private worlds can also be created. Launched in
2009, Your World of Text been taught in new media curricula and remains one of
the most popular web-art projects, with over 100,000 visitors per month.

Your big tasks will be browser performance, multi-user scalability, and
fighting spam. Smaller tasks tbd. If the initial engagement works out
especially well, I'm open to the possibility of a longer and more open-ended
engagement.

~~~
scorpionrespons
That sounds like an interesting project. I'd be happy to discuss your need and
see if I can fit you into my freelance schedule. I do mostly Python/Django
freelance development, but it sounds like I can probably help you.

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

You can contact me at moss.paul (at) gmail if you're interested.

------
jordanlev
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (must be available during USA daytime) - PHP +
NetSuite API

Looking for a PHP developer who has experience integrating with the NetSuite
API. This is a one-time gig, probably 20-40 hours. Location does not matter,
but this will be more of a collaborative relationship (as opposed to just
"throwing a spec over the wall and waiting for it to come back finished"), so
good communication skills (English language) and availability during the USA
daytime are required.

We are building an eCommerce site in the Laravel framework, and much of the
customer functionality (pricing, checkout, payment processing, customer
accounts) will be integrated with NetSuite. The task will partially be doing
the coding and partially teaching other developers how to work with the
NetSuite API.

Email: hn@jordanlev.com

------
acrich
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Tel Aviv, Israel Available as of March 20th I'm a full
stack developer, specializing in b2b web applications. I support online
businesses with maintaining legacy systems, and help entrepreneurs define
their product and bring it to market as quickly as possible.

I provide detailed development estimations, maintain a line of communication
throughout the project, and strive for the simplest solutions.

Stack: \- Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript \- Django, Flask, Rails, Node, Magento
\- AWS, Puppet, Fabric

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich/)
me@shayacrich.com US Number: (315) 215-3559

------
styrmis
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, Bath, England

I have a legacy Django app that is slowly being modernised and made more
reliable but I could do with ongoing help with the process.

A key part of the work is to add minor features and refactor under the cover
of tests--a key requirement for anyone getting in touch would therefore be a
willingness to write Django/Python tests, and to be happy to take extra time
on the work to gradually raise the quality of the codebase.

As the main developer for the project I'll do whatever I can to make it easier
for you to do your work, for example you will only deal with me and Github
Issues rather than clients further upstream.

If you could help me to increase test coverage and quality of this codebase
please contact me at stefan@stallic.com. No agencies please!

~~~
styrmis
To follow up, I have received a significant number of emails about this—while
it's great to make your acquaintance if you're reading this now unfortunately
the position has been filled.

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK / Remote or based around Hartford CT

Versatile and capable technical leader with over ten years of experience as a
full-stack developer. Proven ability to provide customized, customer or
client-driven solutions that improve business operations and profitability.
Strong background in developing, managing, and launching software projects
with minimal supervision.

Key Strengths: C#, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Visual Studio, SQL Server, T-SQL,
JavaScript, JSON, AngularJS, Entity Framework, Git, TFS, Agile, SCRUM,
HTTP/REST, WCF Web Services, XML

Email: johnefarrell@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnefarrell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnefarrell/)

------
zaid_brilliant
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance Full-Stack Engineer based in Pakistan. I'm efficient, hardworking,
well trained and fast learning developer with an eye for details. I try to
keep myself up-­to-­date with latest trends & demands of the technological
world and adapt to work pace to satisfy evolving needs of clients.

\- 6 years Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

\- 4 years AngularJS

\- 4 years Cordova/PhoneGapp

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaidakram](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaidakram)

Portfolio: [http://zaidakram.com](http://zaidakram.com)

Email: hello+whoishiring@zaidakram.com

------
scorpionrespons
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus OH

Technologies: Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Java, Perl, Postgresql, MySQL,
HTML, CSS, Git, SVN, Ansible

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

I am a freelance python developer, mostly working with Django sites. I'm happy
to build a Django site from scratch or maintain an existing one. I do a fair
bit of Ansible work to configure and deploy sites as well.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - Seattle WA - REMOTE preferred

Senior cross platform mobile app specialist and full-stack developer. I'm
product-oriented with lots of experience managing a product from concept and
design through completion. Experience working remote for over 10 years.

Skills: JavaScript, PHP, NodeJS, Express, MySQL, git, crafting REST APIs,
React, React-Native, Electron, Cordova/PhoneGap, Wordpress iOS and Android
apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? I can help.

I'll take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android
in just a few short weeks, then handle development from the first line of code
to first app download—or assist you and your team as you build everything
yourselves.

Send me an email at james@pembroke.studio and we can begin porting your iOS
app to Android ASAP. I only take on 4 projects per month, and my next
available engagement starts Monday, March 27th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Schedule a call with me here:
[https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/](https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/)

I can also train your existing developers to build modern, fast, and highly
testable Android apps.

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/) Email:
james@pembroke.studio Keywords: Android, iOS, port, porting, mobile,
development, design, UX, product, remote, iPhone, native

------
chrisburrc
SEEKING FREELANCER - Switzerland, Remote

We are a coffee supply chain start-up and we look for a 60% Ruby on Rails dev.
Tasks are to develop backoffice features and automation (sales, CRM,
logistics).

Requirements

* Several years of experience with Ruby on Rails

* Proven experience with HTML, CSS more specifically with Bootstrap

* Proven experience in remote work

* Team work with Trello and Skype

* Experience with Github, Heroku, Semaphore Continuous Integration

* Good level of english (spoken and written)

More info: [http://bit.ly/2lcYfmo](http://bit.ly/2lcYfmo)

~~~
chrisburrc
The position is no longer open.

------
mbelsky
Maxim Belsky ([https://goo.gl/WlUN45](https://goo.gl/WlUN45)) – SEEKING WORK –
Remote

To build a mobile application for your company, write to me:

    
    
      public.belsky@gmail.com
    

I specialize in the development and maintenance of native Android & iOS
applications for small and midsize businesses. In the last 5 years, I have
helped 10 companies build mobile solutions.

Your satisfaction and working software are my priority targets.

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York City/Brooklyn, NY - Remote Ok

Experienced full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe), small business and
agency experience as well. Most of my experience is with Rails and/or Angular
but I've also worked with node.js, React, Sinatra and Python/Django. Not dev-
ops per say but I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital
Ocean, Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping startups get to an MVP or build out
features from an MVP. I've also done cleanup on projects when another agency
or developer was behind schedule and a project needed to ship ASAP. Really I'm
open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots of client facing
experience as well, great at communicating with the business side. As well as
picking up the slack when design resources are short.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects, but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
mbaker
SEEKING WORK, Mountain View / San Mateo / San Francisco Bay Peninsula (on site
or remote)

Front-end developer

Strong focus on Vanilla JavaScript, Progressive Enhancement, CSS transitions,
and SVG animations.

Experience building visualizations, charts, graphs, and dashboards for data-
rich web applications. Data visualization is my strong suit.

I excel at working alongside designers to deliver lovely user experiences.
User experience is a passion of mine.

Receiving high-fidelity mockups, turning those designs into code, and getting
the project launched into production has been a specialty of mine for many
years.

Interested in security, payments, collaboration tools, creative agencies,
logistics, and data visualization.

I'm always available to talk. My promise to you is to always be in
communication. I will travel to meet and work in person.

Website: [https://mibake.space/](https://mibake.space/)

Portfolio sample: [https://mibake.space/taste/](https://mibake.space/taste/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker)

------
just_testing
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in São Paulo, Brazil

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist

7+ years of programming/data analysis/linux systems administration. I do
mostly freelance projects and remote work these days.

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/)

Email: tiago@cappuccino.works

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/)

Recent work includes:

\- Crawlers for opening public datasets in Brazil

\- Website for searching Freedom of Information Act requests in São Paulo

\- Website for public consultation on locations for semaphores for blind
people.

\- A website ([http://cappuccino.works](http://cappuccino.works)) on Data
Analysis using Open Data (and releasing all the code used as opensource), so
independent journalists in Brazil could do data-based reporting on important
issues. So far, the plan is working, I've worked with several news venues in
Brazil and even international NGOs, such as Transparency International.

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK / remote / Seattle

Hi there! I'm a programmer who's written code and designed products for
startups, universities, and open-source projects. I've been a software
engineer for 4 years and a freelancer for just the past year. I've worked a
lot with data and building the systems surrounding it, and also have taught
programming and enjoy communicating ideas in a non-technical way.

Here are some of the stacks I'm familiar with: * Python web frameworks: Flask,
Django, Selenium, REST API modules * Python data science stack: pandas,
matplotlib, scikit * Frontend Javascript: D3, jQuery, coffeescript * Full-
stack javascript: React Native

I like building things, especially if it's something unusual. But I'm quite
comfortable with bread and butter projects like building a REST API, building
automated tests, and fleshing out views into content. Hope you get in touch!

Here's a small portfolio along with contact information:
[http://rowan.earth/](http://rowan.earth/)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Charlotte, NC

Freelance full-stack developer - I've built backends, APIs, and iOS and
Android apps to helps a number startups get off the ground quickly (and secure
funding!). I can also put together data pipelines for ETL and analytics
projects.

I can improve performance, triage complex bugs, and integrate 3rd party APIs
into your product, or scope out an MVP or full project from start to finish.

I have experience with many more but these are the skills I use the most right
now:

    
    
      - Go, Python, Swift/Objective-C, C/C++, Java, etc.
      - Postgres, Redis, AWS, Nginx, Docker, etc.
    

For random publicly visible code see:
[https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay)

One of the apps I built for a SF startup:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-
vinyl/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-
vinyl/id879654508?mt=8)

Email: info@stridatum.com if you'd like to chat or learn more about some of my
other projects!

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Fullstack developer coding with 11 years of experience.

Technologies:

* Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+marfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
k__
SEEKING WORK, Stuttgart Germany, remote only

I'm a front-end developer and my current focus is helping startups getting
their first product ready. Depending on their target user group with the help
of progressive Web apps or (react-)native apps.

I have 10 years of experience in software development, 3 of them as a remote
developer. I also have a degree in computer science and media, with focus on
software engineering and usability engineering.

In my last project I helped a startup with their user interfaces for indoor
navigation systems (React, Leaflet, Koa, ES2015, Flowtype, Webpack...)

Blog: [https://dev.to/kayis](https://dev.to/kayis)

Code: [https://github.com/kay-is](https://github.com/kay-is)

CV: [https://stackoverflow.com/story/kay](https://stackoverflow.com/story/kay)

UX:
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k](http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k)

Contact: k@kay.is

------
danielnaab
SEEKING WORK - Madison, WI or Remote

Freelance full-stack developer. I can take full responsibility for end-to-end
development of your company's new application, or join an existing team in a
development or advisory role.

While a generalist, my go-to platforms are generally Python and node.js. 17
years Python experience, 11 years Django.

I have experience building high-availability web services, traditional server-
rendered web applications, and rich Javascript clients; and importantly, can
help you choose the stack that is most appropriate for your needs.

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielnaab](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielnaab)

* [http://stackoverflow.com/users/32638/daniel-naab](http://stackoverflow.com/users/32638/daniel-naab)

* [https://github.com/danielnaab](https://github.com/danielnaab)

* [http://blog.crushingpennies.com](http://blog.crushingpennies.com)

------
alrayyes
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Emberjs, es6, html4, css3, sass, scss, php, Symfony, restful
api's, git, grunt, jenkins, mysql, saltstack, wercker, hugo, server
administration

Website: [http://www.andthensome.nl/](http://www.andthensome.nl/) Email: See
website Linkedin: [https://nl.linkedin.com/in/ryan-
kes-72914454](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/ryan-kes-72914454) Rate: €75/hr

Prominently a backend Symfony developer, but am no stranger to frontend
javascript applications, preferably EmberJS. Have some experience in general
devops (saltstack) and server administration. Like to build cool stuff,
consult, and think with the client to come up with pragmatic solutions they
wouldn't have come up with themselves. Also love thinking about commercial
aspects: how can we build an mvp that creates value and money. Just don't ask
me to design anything, that's a recipe for disaster.

------
webmaven
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Technologies/Skills:

* Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope, Plone, Google App Engine, some Ruby and Rails, Heroku, etc.

* MySQL, Postgres, ZODB, SQLAlchemy

* Celery, RabbitMQ

* Javascript, jQuery, Angular, D3.js, C3.js, etc.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UI design, graphic design, typography, logos and identities.

* User research, A/B testing, UX, usability, etc.

* Testing, QA, CI, project management

* Technical writing, documentation, community management, marketing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email/Hangouts: [michael] (at) [fandomhome] (dot) [com]

Beyond just web application development and design, I also have experience
with open source, open data, project management, & domain knowledge and
expertise in many areas spanning the for-profit, public service, academic, and
NGO worlds.

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer and designer with experience
making the complex comprehensible and tractable, and though I love creating
large sophisticated systems and also wrangling half-baked cool technologies
into a reliable product or service, I don't turn up my nose at the tried and
true.

I get things done, and use the most appropriate approach, which may mean
building and deploying a simple CRUD app as an MVP or using Google Sheets as a
backend for a quick-and-dirty internal workflow.

So, let's talk about what constraints your project is under, the shape of the
dent you want to make in the universe, and figure out a way to make it happen.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / New York City

I am an independent software consultant that can help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, adopt and operate
container orchestration platforms, and establish automated, repeatable
deployments.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation with Terraform / Ansible on AWS, GCP, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Terraform training.

* Container orchestration solutions using the Docker stack and Kubernetes.

* Backend development (Golang).

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery.

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) |
[https://github.com/ryane](https://github.com/ryane) | ryanesc 'at' gmail
'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, India

Hi, I’ve been designing brands for over 10 years and developing websites for
over 6 years. I designed the logo and identity for io.js which eventually
became the new Node.js: [http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept). The logo has
been further refined based on feedback and can be seen here along with banners
and icons that continue the logo’s theme:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

There are several more work samples on my portfolio:
[http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

In addition to Branding & Identity, I work on responsive front-end
(Bootstrap/Angular), back-end (Nginx/Node.js/MongoDB), WordPress and iOS app
design and development.

Do email me at vijay@dffrnt.com

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

=================================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
flaviojuvenal
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brazil, GMT-3)

I'm a partner at Vinta, a web consultancy known for building great products.
We work with startups and innovative companies delivering high-quality code.
We can either be your technical team or help an existing team to move faster.

Some technologies we use: \- Python, Django, JavaScript, React, SASS

Recent clients: \- Splendid Spoon (NY), subscription service for healthy vegan
soups: [https://splendidspoon.com/](https://splendidspoon.com/) \- PlusPlus
(SF), platform to help companies to run a corporate university:
[https://plusplus.co/](https://plusplus.co/) \- eShares (SF), platform that
enables private companies to manage their equity online:
[https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)

Rate: $60/hour

More info: [https://www.vinta.com.br/](https://www.vinta.com.br/)

Contact: contact@vinta.com.br

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER.

Growth Hacker.

NYC / USA

Remote: Possible.

I need someone to help grow my little marketplace idea / MVP.
[https://onlyusedtesla.com/](https://onlyusedtesla.com/)

I need to grab marketshare from the big boys.

For example carsdotcom etc..

$40-50/ph (DOE - dependent on experience) contact@onlyusedtesla.com

Strategy / Roadmap / plan of action them implement. I can take care of all
design / dev work.

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Remote or Short-term Travel

* Experienced (5+ years) iOS + Rails developer

* My foundation is in Objective-C but I've been building apps in Swift since it became available

* I've had my own app (lineup-app.com) on the App Store for 5 years and know all the ins and outs of development in the Apple ecosystem

* In that same time I've worked for various startups in SF & Berlin to release 6 major apps

* I can speak both product and tech fluently

* Authorized to work in US & Germany

erik@erikstromlund.com
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)
[https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/](https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/)

------
hjfantaskis
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

Multidisciplinary designer. Specialising in product design, with a background
in sustainability and digital communications strategy. Conversational in
devtalk.

• Mobile app designer & UX/UI (2 years' experience)

• Pitch deck designer (5 years' experience)

• Accessibility design for mobile devices (1 year)

• Content specialism: sustainability/green/enviro projects, renewable energy
and futures projects. (6 years as a sustainability consultant)

Past clients: RSK, Forum for the Future, MbientLab, and imby. Working on
products for BUPA, UN, Unilever, Innovate UK, Specialized, and The University
of California, San Francisco.

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis](https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjfantaskis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjfantaskis/)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@gilli.is

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a seasoned DevOps guy with 15 years experience hosting and tuning
applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-03@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation? Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES.Next, Sass, React / Redux

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
benzesandbetter
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly proficient Python developer with a proven track record for success.
Comfortable with modern Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and
Pyramid. I've built products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and dot-gov's.
Clients include Cisco, Sauce Labs, Stanford, Eli Lilly, and FDNY. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.

Location: SF/Amsterdam/Kyoto

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Pyramid, AWS, Postgres, Javascript,
SQLAlchemy, Plone, Linux, Mongo, Cassandra

Résumé[web]: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Résumé[pdf]:
[http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf](http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf)

Email: HN2017@davidsiedband.com

------
DomKM
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco Bay Area or remote

We, Paren, are a small consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups
backed by Y Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders
ourselves and understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help
with creating prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

P.P.S. We'll be speaking at Clojure/west in Portland on March 30-31, so come
talk to us if you're there. [http://2017.clojurewest.org/clojurescript-in-
your-pocket/](http://2017.clojurewest.org/clojurescript-in-your-pocket/)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, CSS, HTML, jade, pug, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, Node, Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
React, React-Native, Redux, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
quaz3l
SEEKING WORK - Denver, Colorado or Remote

We are a designer and a fullstack developer (you can hire either or both).
Design portfolio: [https://meredithgee.com](https://meredithgee.com). A recent
project we've launched: [https://wanderlift.com](https://wanderlift.com). Some
client work: [https://inwardlabs.com](https://inwardlabs.com),
[https://airdna.co](https://airdna.co).

We are competent and like to work with: Web and mobile design, Responsive
marketing websites, UI/UX, Node.js, React Native, JavaScript(ES6), HTML5,
CSS3, MongoDB, Swift, AWS, Java. We prefer to do fixed cost projects, but we
also offer hourly rates. Contact: sam@wanderlift.com (Developer) or
meredith@wanderlift.com (Designer).

------
d10p
SEEKING WORK - Toronto + REMOTE (GMT-5).

Tools of the trade: Python/Django, JavaScript (vanilla or with a framework
such a React)

I work with clients to provide full stack solutions to their real world
problems. I try to use the best tool for the job and deliver cleanly-written
applications that are well-documented and should be easy to maintain into the
future.

Some of the work I did last year: \-
[https://kraniumnetwork.com/](https://kraniumnetwork.com/) \- Web app used for
people looking for tutoring help, and for tutors looking for work \-
[https://www.homeperfect.ca/](https://www.homeperfect.ca/) \- Construction
business management

My resume and contact information can be found at
[http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/)

------
ipotion
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Location: Bucharest, Romania Technologies: Design, UX UI
Design, HMTL, LESS/SCSS, Jquery, JSP Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/potion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/potion/)
Email: mail [at] potion.ro Level: Senior

------
tiefenb
A/B Testing & Conversion Optimization Specialist

Location: Graz, Austria

Remote: YES, PLEASE

Willing to relocate: NOPE

Technologies: Former Frontend-Dev but also familiar with Full-Stack/Backend in
Node.js. A/B, Usability Testing and Conversion Optimization Expert

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md](https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md)

Email: markus DOT tiefenbacher AT gmail DOT com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps. I can do stuff
that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or
without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS,
responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
AKluge
SEEKING WORK, Austin, Tx or remote

Highly experienced in the design and development of instructional content and
applications in mathematics and physics for a higher ed audience. Seeking
collaboration in all phases of design and development with universities and
other creators of instructional content with the goal of improving
instructional process and techniques. Experience includes highly successful
time in instructional design and physics R&D in academia, as well as
significant private sector development.

Website: [http://www.vizitsolutions.com/](http://www.vizitsolutions.com/)
Email: akluge@vizitsolutions.com Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/avkluge](http://www.linkedin.com/in/avkluge)

------
jamiesoncj
SEEKING FREELANCER - London or Remote

Looking for a back-end developer and full-stack developer to work on a
sophisticated new back office payments system for a Payment Services Provider.
You will be working closely with one particular customer and their key
integration partners (banks, payment providers etc.), designing and
implementing a complex back office system for a new payment gateway, including
terminal allocation, merchant management, agreements and a double-entry
payments ledger.

Approx 3 months position with possibility to extend.

Essential: Node.js, PostgreSQL, SQS and Microservices experience Bonus:
Working with payments data and banking APIs

If this sounds like you, I'd love to chat: chris@melior.im

------
deegles
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or REMOTE

Vokkal.co - We are a new agency specializing in natural language and voice
applications such as Amazon Alexa Skills, Actions on Google and bot
frameworks. We have the interaction design and software development experience
you need to bring your product to life.

I previously worked full time on skills development at Amazon Alexa, mostly
for third parties. I am experienced communicating with clients, defining
requirements, and working on deadlines. I also designed and developed the
official Alexa SDK for Node.js, though I am no longer involved with that
project.

Contact me for project inquiries and rates.

Website: [http://vokkal.co](http://vokkal.co)

Github: [https://github.com/deegles](https://github.com/deegles)

Contact: contact@vokkal.co

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

\---

WINDOWS DEVELOPER:

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for a
time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a productivity platform.

Please mail: tp@firstprinciple.co

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote from Thailand, with potential for short on-
site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a reasonably flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote (Croatia, GMT+1)

I run a small web dev agency (~10 people), working mostly with startups and
small companies (MVPs, web apps, REST APIs, misc infrastructure), either as
part of a larger team, or delivering full solution (from problem analysis to
deployment and maintenance).

Expertise in:

* Python (2 & 3) — Django, Flask

* JavaScript (backend: Node/Express/Koa/Socket.io, frontend: Vue/Backbone/React)

* Go (network services, command line tools)

* DBs — PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB

* Linux (sysadmin/devops), AWS (S3, EC2, SQS), Heroku

Recent work: [http://goodcode.io/work/](http://goodcode.io/work/) \-- Open
source stuff: [https://github.com/dobarkod](https://github.com/dobarkod)

If interested, hit me up at senko@goodcode.io and let’s chat!

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I've been helping clients with their DevOps and Automation needs for over 12
years. I'm currently available for part time projects and prefer to work
remote.

I specialize in setting up entire deployment and scaling pipelines end to end
and training teams on their use. I can save your development team lots of
headaches and time dealing with infrastructure issues. Most of my clients are
small and mid-size companies that don't necessarily need someone full-time.

I have worked with the following tools in the past:

\- Terraform, Puppet, Chef, Ansible and SaltStack

\- AWS, Google Cloud, Azure and Digital Ocean etc...

\- Jenkins, Travis CI and CircleCI as well as Bamboo for build and deployment
automation.

\- Docker and Kubernetes as well as other container engines.

\- Python and GoLang for custom automation.

Feel free to get in touch with me at: calebfornari@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing workflows by introducing
testing suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and
code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK | Remote preferred or Dallas, TX

I've created several apps that help with hearing problems, and recently I've
worked on apps for large sports organizations. Right now, I am working on an
Uber-like app in Swift, a Nodejs web app, and an IoT project. I'm open to
helping out with existing apps, helping startups create a mobile app MVP,
create an industrial remote monitoring solution, or something IoT related.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, Android, Python, Flask, embedded systems
(bare metal microcontroller stuff), IoT, industrial automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655) Contact: tyler
at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... developer with over 10 years of experience in
various technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, ETL, SOLR

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Projects: [https://dob.sk/projects/](https://dob.sk/projects/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Contact: [https://dob.sk/hire-me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/) or
ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX (UTC-6) / Travel OK.

I'm a full stack web developer. I can build anything from microservices to
your user-facing MVP.

Preferred stack (but not limited to -- I've written everything from compilers
in C++ to video games in Lua):

    
    
      Backend => Go/gin, Python/flask or django
      Frontend => Bootstrap, CoffeeScript, react or riot, d3
      Storage => Postgres, sqlite, RethinkDB, Redis
      Cloud => AWS, assuming it's up ;)
    

Rate: $300/day (limited time offer, need work)

phil@ioddly.com - [https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com) \-
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

A few of the technolgies I work with:

React Native: I've been working with React Native since the day it was
released and it's now my favourite enviroment for building cross platform
mobile apps. See: [https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-
native/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-native/)

D3.JS: My first choice for building rich interative web based data
visualisations. See some examples at
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/)

Python and Django: I've been using Django for close to a decade now and it's
still often my first choice for web apps and APIs.
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/)

Arduino/Hardware: I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various
micro controllers and Arduino development and I work with some great people
who can build some amazing machhines. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
djloche
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, WA (PDX area) or REMOTE

Support Engineer / Junior Developer. Recent 14+ month contract was dev/ops for
a research project at USC, looking to get back into development/engineering in
the startup/corporate world. Freelance / Contract to hire / FT hire - open to
all possibilities.

Worked with ruby/rails, wordpress, aws/gcp, but always learning and would love
to learn and go deep with other tech too.

Flexible on salary/contact. Worked remotely for the past 3+ years, would love
to continue not having a daily commute.

danny@wakingideas.com | LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/dannynicolas](http://linkedin.com/in/dannynicolas)

------
bit_nomad
SEEKING WORK, PORTUGAL, REMOTE

Full stack developer interested in projects involving:

    
    
      + Web Front & Back End Development
      + Cross-Platform Desktop Application Development
      + Android Development
    

Some technologies I'm working with at the moment:

    
    
      + HTML5, Sass, Bootstrap
      + JS, NodeJS, Electron, ReactJS
      + PHP, Laravel
      + Kotlin
      + NoSQLS, MySql
      + Python, Flask, Django
      + Git, Docker, AWS Suite
    

Portfolio : [https://www.vikborges.com](https://www.vikborges.com)

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges)

Regards

------
poojalm747
Software developer (Ruby on Rails) Location: Gujarat, India Remote: YES,
PLEASE Willing to relocate: NOPE For more details/contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pooja-
mokariya/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pooja-mokariya/)

~~~
lmenus
Hi, I would like to apply for this position!

------
atixid91
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a PHP engineer with 4 years of experience in Laravel. My skill set
include:

\- Frontend: Angular, VueJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery

\- Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis,
Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

\- Workflow: Git/Subversion, Composer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita/)

Email: ndixita@gmail.com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

If you're looking to accelerate development on an early stage project, save
yourself the time and drop me an email.

------
StuefenEng
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Midwest (Iowa)

I want to help you develop your next IoT product or embedded device.

With years of professional experience developing both embedded and web
software, and an MS in ECE, I'm more than able to architect and develop clean
functional software.

If you have an interesting project feel free to contact me via the information
provided in my profiles listed below.

Resume: [http://www.stuefenengineering.com](http://www.stuefenengineering.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-
stuefen-905607123/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-stuefen-905607123/)

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - Manchester UK or remote

Freelance mobile developer based in the north of England. I’m experienced,
reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus, developing native iOS and
Android apps using standard technologies. I can also work on back-end tech or
employ serverless architectures such as Firebase. Lots of experience with AWS
and Google Cloud.

\- 7 years iOS on Objective C and Swift

\- 4 years Android

\- 3 years Java Spring

\- 5 years C++

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/)

CV: [http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com)

Email: gazreese+whoishiring@gmail.com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK - AL/EU/UTC+1, Remote, No-relocation

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis/nosql

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
built webapp for a MIT research team, worked for big co and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Netherlands)

I'm an expert in all things .NET / C#. I can build web applications with
ASP.NET (Core/MVC), Azure, mobile apps with Xamarin, Windows Store apps, WPF,
distributed systems, etc.

Contact me at leoncullens at gmail.

------
irvingprime
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Rochester, NY area, USA

IP consulting and technology prototyping and development. I have lead
distributed teams to develop and patent tech in fields like data analytics,
Bitcoin and health care. 4 conference papers, 14 patents.

Also highly experienced at the next phase: Building out prototypes to
production quality. Ruby on Rails a specialty.

Email: drvandervort@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort)

[https://github.com/xvandervort](https://github.com/xvandervort)

------
k-mcgrady
SEEKING WORK - London, UK. Prefer Remote.

Freelance developer based in London with a focus on iOS development. I've been
developing for the platform since 2008 and have significant experience with
both Objc and Swift. Mostly interested in short-term remote projects but open
to anything that's flexible.

Stack Overflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/470763/kjakm](https://stackoverflow.com/users/470763/kjakm)

Github: [https://github.com/kjakm](https://github.com/kjakm)

Email: kieran [at] hotrodsoftware [dot] com

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, Node.js/Express.js, bash
scripting, git, Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL),
Linux, Haskell, C, C++, Yesod, Scheme, AWS, Perl, C#, ARM Assembly,
HTML5/CSS3, Bootstrap 3

Website: www.whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: whiteboarddynamics@gmail.com

We are a 2 man team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security . We specialize in Android app
and full stack development. Contact us for a quote or a free consultation to
make sure your startup succeeds or to help your business grow.

------
swerner
SEEKING WORK | Ulm, Germany, Munich or Stuttgart, or remote

I have 15+ years of experience in cross platform C++ and Python development
for the desktop. Additional experience with writing 3D animation and rendering
software, including using OpenGL, CUDA and employing path tracing/ray tracing.

[http://linkedin.com/in/stwerner/](http://linkedin.com/in/stwerner/)
[https://developer.blender.org/p/swerner/](https://developer.blender.org/p/swerner/)

------
hbcondo714
SEEKING WORK, Southern California, Remote OK

Technology Consultant | Chief Technology Officer | IT Strategy

Email: resume[at]amarkota[dot]com

Website: [https://www.amarkota.com](https://www.amarkota.com)

Resume:
[https://www.amarkota.com/resume/pdf](https://www.amarkota.com/resume/pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amarkota](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amarkota)

Tech: Web, Mobile, API and Cloud with MEAN, LAMP, .NET

Industries: edtech for 11 years, fintech for 7 years, healthcare for 6 years

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London / Cambridge UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 5 years of experience & CS
degree from Cambridge.

Experience with:

    
    
      * javascript (node, react, redux)
      * python (flask)
      * objective c (iOS development)
      * c# (windows app development, back-end)
      * c (video codecs, device driver, cross platform app development)
    

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

------
tomzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a multidisciplinary designer specializing in UI/UX with a background in
branding and print projects.

Experience: 12 yrs

Location: Warsaw, Poland

Skills: \- UI/UX \- Wireframing \- Branding \- Print \- Visual design

Portfolio: [http://www.zelmanski.pl](http://www.zelmanski.pl)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/tomzel](http://dribbble.com/tomzel)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel](http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel)

Email: tomek@zelmanski.pl

------
qkalantary
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Spain until summer and then back to SF

I'm Q, a mobile developer with experience at SpaceX, working on the Enterprise
Information System team (i.e. internal tooling), and Uber, working on the iOS
Driver Growth team.

Technologies I've worked with include: iOS, Android, Node.js .NET, Xamarin,
Firebase, AWS.

Feel free to contact me regardless of your product's stage! (email works best)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/qkalantary/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/qkalantary/)

Email: qkalantary@gmail.com

------
tpae
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Francisco Bay Area

I do end to end development (full stack) using Mongo, Express, React, and
Node.js stack. I also do native iOS development using Swift, Objective-C and
have worked with Reactive Programming (RxJS and RxSwift).

I've got pretty solid experience (~10 years), willing to join existing
projects and ramp up quickly, or take on a new project and own it end to end.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/117801/tpae](http://stackoverflow.com/users/117801/tpae)

Hit me up! terencepae@gmail.com

------
haldean
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, Remote

I can solve your scientific computing and 3D visualization problems! I've
worked with companies from 10 to 10,000 people in manufacturing, robotics,
consumer electronics, and software infrastructure. Past projects include a
fully-automatic CNC milling system, an aerial robotics path planner, and a
smartwatch OS used by hundreds of thousands of users. More info at
[http://haldean.org/cv/](http://haldean.org/cv/)

Let's talk! me@haldean.org, 320 584 9293

------
palerdot
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a generalist programmer working primarily with Javascript. If you are a
one-man/small-size software shop who needs a reliable hand in solving your
business problems, please reach out to me.

Keywords:

\- VueJS, React, Backbone, d3, bower, gulp, webpack

\- node, php (slim, codeigniter), python

\- ubuntu/centos server, vagrant, nginx

Website: [http://palerdot.in](http://palerdot.in)

github: [https://github.com/palerdot](https://github.com/palerdot)

email: palerdot@gmail.com

------
bepolite
SEEKING WORK - Remote ONLY

Location: Douala, Cameroon

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, Python, Javscript, AngularJs, VueJs

Résumé/CV:
[https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf](https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf)

Email: arnoldewin@gmail.com

Thanks

------
vesnalorem
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Bay Area, Remote

UI/UX product designer with 10+ years of experience

-

I can help you with:

\- UX and usability Research - from initial research, building personas, empty
maps, building competitive analysis and feature metrics

\- UX Design and UX Architecture

\- Prototyping

\- UI Design

Worked with companies that went trough YCombinator, 500 Startups, Techstars…
Won best design award at the 2014 @Launch Festival in San Francisco

-

Website: [https://merquro.com](https://merquro.com) and
[https://habitual.io](https://habitual.io) Contact me at
vesna.planko@gmail.com

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK (DESIGNER) - Remote Only (Seattle possible)

I'm a product designer with a decade of experience building web and mobile
products for SMBs, GovTech, and FinTech, in that order.

Here's my work: [http://138.68.237.92/](http://138.68.237.92/)

Happy to help with anything related to your brand or product, whether it's
polishing existing UI/UX or making sure your pitch deck is rock solid. Can
also do motion, interactive prototyping, etc. Try me.

Email on site/in profile.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (i'm on EST timezone)

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/) for
further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

~~~
flaviojuvenal
hey, your portfolio link is 404'ing

~~~
sidmitra
Thanks! Fixed.

------
rverbitsky
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Ukraine, GMT+2)

I write custom bots and crawlers/scrapers in Python, Ruby, NodeJS, Go. Complex
fault-tolerant and distributed solutions with proxies rotation, captcha
solving, forms filling, Javascript rendering, AJAX interaction, API's
interaction, authentication, real users behaviour simulation, etc.

Data processing pipelines (cleansing, enrichment, validation, classification),
ETL.

PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis, ElasticSearch, BigQuery, Redshift,
Hadoop.

Backend and dashboard development in Ruby on Rails.

Email: crawler@parsis.ru

------
lngnmn
SEEKING WORK, South Asia, remote only.

    
    
      * Old-school system administrator (Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris,  etc).
      * Troubleshooting, performance tuning skills. 
      * Know how to bootstrap a distro from sources.
      * Not mere DevOps. I know it inside-out. 
      * Old-school DBA (Informix, Postgres, MySQL).
      * 15+ years in the field
      * Slow but thoughtful programming (Python, C, Common Lisp, Haskell, etc).
      * Could be a tutor or consultant for startup founders.
    

lngnmn1@gmail.com

------
lsiunsuex
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Buffalo, NY

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgiambanco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgiambanco/)

I am and have been a web developer / systems administrator for 10+ years, but
I'm looking to expand my skill set into app development, specifically Swift /
iOS.

Looking for a small data driven (no games) project I can work on / get my feet
wet and get some code into production / app store / on my resume.

------
arvinsim
SEEKING WORK, remote only.

Web Developer with 8 years' experience implementing all parts of the web stack
using Javascript, Python and/or PHP.

Delivered standard compliant and responsive websites from the ground up as a
contractor.

Mentored electrical engineers on Python for their embedded projects.

Looking to transition to a full stack role with focus on backend engineering
using Python.

Notable Technologies used: HTML5, Javascript, PHP, CSS3, Python, SASS, React,
Redux, Django, Bootstrap, jQuery, KnockoutJS, Codeigniter, ExpressionEngine,
Laravel

~~~
kristenatmodus
I have a Sr PHP role
[http://moduscreate.applytojob.com/apply/Kavp5Z0ZUe/Senior-
PH...](http://moduscreate.applytojob.com/apply/Kavp5Z0ZUe/Senior-PHP-
Engineer?source=hackernews) I'm happy to answer any questions you have kristen
(at) moduscreate (dot) com

------
tga
SEEKING WORK - Hamburg, Germany / remote

Are you looking for someone to help with defining and building your early
stage web platform or do you need to make large amounts of data accessible and
useful? Let's talk!

My experience is in back-end systems for building automation (integrated
building management systems, visualization and analysis of sensor data in
large commercial buildings, data-driven energy efficiency).

Tools of the trade: Python (Django), SQL, JavaScript (React).

tga@tga.io

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Extensive experience dealing with security (anti-web-spam, anti-fraud, anti-
troll, anti-account-takeover).

Tech: Golang, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

Will travel.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
pravj
SEEKING WORK - India, Remote

Software Developer with a passion for Data Analysis / Visualization and Open
Source.

GitHub: [https://github.com/pravj](https://github.com/pravj) Blog:
[https://pravj.github.io](https://pravj.github.io)

Information Retrieval and Data analysis (ETL) [IPython, ML, D3, Plotly] Web
services [AWS, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, RethinkDB, Golang, Python, Node.js]

hackpravj \at\ gmail \dot\ com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote / based in Germany

I'm a passionate generalist developer looking for Unity3D projects. I'm
focusing on:

    
    
      • games, minigames, and interactive experiences 
      • Unity3D customization and gameplay programming in C#
    

If you need a programmer to take your Unity project to the next level, let me
know!

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Kitchener, Canada - Prefer Remote

I'm a Canadian Shopify developer specialising in store setups and theme
customization. I have lots of experience within the Shopify ecosystem as well
as working with the Shopify API building private apps for clients.

Looking for part time work with an agency that needs a hand with Shopify, or
setting up stores for small businesses looking to begin selling online.

PORTFOLIO : www.bolle.co CONTACT: patrick[at]bolle.co

------
also_on_sunday
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Based in Texas

Long time node.js open source contributor, author of node-postgres. Looking to
work with clients who have needs around node.js applications. Also capable
doing full stack work w/ a specialty on React on the front-end. Open to short
& long-term contracts. Feel free to get in touch!

[https://github.com/brianc](https://github.com/brianc)

brian.m.carlson@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
sdsantos
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Europe (on-site) / Portugal

Android developer with 4 years of experience building products with startups
and agencies.

Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/projects](https://www.bloco.io/projects)

Blog: Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/blog](https://www.bloco.io/blog)

Email: sergio@bloco.io

------
EdJiang
SEEKING WORK - Design, Frontend, and iOS - San Francisco

We're a team of three and love building quality products. We can do work
across the spectrum, from helping your team meet tight deadlines, building new
features, to taking ownership of a new product doing the design and
development to get it delivered.

Remote work OK.

More info: [http://www.shipit.xyz](http://www.shipit.xyz)

Email: edward@shipit.xyz

------
mars4rp
SEEKING WORK - Sacramento or remote

Looking for part time job under 20 hrs/week. I can do monthly visit to SF or
SV.

I am mid level fullstack talented problem solver.

javascript, java, c#, Meteor, Blaze, Vuejs, Node, SQL, Mongo and I can learn
anything very quickly.

rate: $50/hr

bahram.pourtaherian@gmail.com

PS: I enjoy learning new stuffs, if your stack is something I don't know, I
will work for free until I am productive.

------
JDL-Amsterdam
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands or Remote

I'm a software engineer in Amsterdam, currently transitioning from a full-time
job at a startup.

I have experience in a variety of areas, from client-server desktop
applications, to scientific data analysis and simulation development, to full
stack web and app development.

I'd prefer to work with companies in Noord Holland, though remote is OK
depending on the situation.

Thanks!

------
zhangxd6
SEEKING WORK- Alabama remote Full stack and mobile developer seek work with
fat rate for a project. i use javascript, html and css for front end. I have
expertise on knockout, angular 2 frameworks.

Asp .net is my primary stack on backend. Models is no stranger to me as well.

ionic is my friend to mobile development and did ios applications previously.

check out www.zhresearches.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Developer/Manager with many years of programming in different web
technologies.

I am specifically looking work in:

\- Web Development: PHP Laravel, Django, Flask. \- Automation/Scraping in
Python BeautifulSoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Visit [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/) to learn more about
me and my work.

Thanks

------
kevinburke
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or remote

I've helped scale Twilio and Shyp's products and engineering teams. I can find
and fix your bad problems in production.

Minimum contract length is one month.

More information here: [https://burke.services](https://burke.services)
Contact: kev+consulting@inburke.com

------
accnt
SEEKING WORK - Buenos Aires, Remote

Freelance full-stack developer with 7+ years experience.

Technologies used:

* PHP, Javascript, HTML5/CSS3, jQuery, Angular, all web stuff

* MySQL, Postgres

* Gearman, Celery, RabbitMQ

* Testing, CI, Project Management

Also:

* Ruby, Python

* Some ANSI C

Looking for non-profits in need of some help.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcavuotti](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcavuotti)

Email: des [at] riseup.net

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK/Remote

Over 7 years experience with Python and Perl web scraping, cloud services,
databases and Linux administration. Want to extract or crawl data from a
website such as business listings, sports data, directories, either one-off,
periodically, or in real-time? Contact me via email in profile.

------
kolemcrae
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Remote

Digital Marketer with 7+ years experience. Specialized in conversion rate
optimization and Paid search.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kole-
mcrae-01b08227/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kole-mcrae-01b08227/)

kole@mcraedigital.com

------
TechHawk
SEEKING THE HOLY GRAIL (& WORK) | Remote

I am currently on an archeological excursion with Indiana Jones and have found
myself with some spare time. Instead of staring at the sand, I have decided to
unpack my solar powered MacBook (a little souvenir from my trip to the future)
and help some folks with their challenges and dreams.

I am best known for developing whipOS, the personal, powerful and playful
operating system for whips. I also know a thing or two about creating
websites, mobile apps and desktop apps. On top of that, I have developed
whipCloud, the cloud service for keeping your whips in sync, which has taught
me valuable things about setting up server environments.

Now it's your turn. Visit [https://www.techhawk.io](https://www.techhawk.io)
to get in touch with me and tell me about your challenges.

Thanks for reading! Live long and prosper!

------
a1017
SEEKING WORK - New York City + Travel Welcome

Hi, Brandon here. I write fintech/medtech software using Haskell and Coq.
Checkout my site for more info.

[https://www.brandonstil.es](https://www.brandonstil.es)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
uproar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced full stack developer / frontend architect

Professional experience: 8 years

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Primary technologies: React, Node, Go

Rate: €75 / h

Contact: uproar.dev@gmail.com

------
skonz
SEEKING FREELANCER:

We are a startup looking for a full stack python and flask developer. Check
out the tech details here: [https://www.upwork.com/job/Full-Stack-Python-
Flask-Developer...](https://www.upwork.com/job/Full-Stack-Python-Flask-
Developer-write-code-won-use-yet_~012ef128db1df92169/) you can contact us at
favoursoup@gmail.com . Please follow the same rules described in the link when
contacting us. Cheers

------
dgarfinkel
looking for someone with MMS/SMS experience. Need various texting apps and -
specifically mm4 connector experience.

Dean@qvdminc.com

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based
in London(UK) Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc

Can design and build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end
functional code as well as conversion optimisation / split AB testing.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com)

Any questions or enquiries? email: hi@roybarber.com

o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

------
RangerScience
Nice idea! But maybe lead with different verbs for the different types?

Ex: "SEEKING WORK" "OFFERING GIG"

------
dgarfinkel
looking someone with MMS/SMS experience. Need various texting apps and -
specifically mmm4 connector experience.

Dean@qvdminc.com

